# Radians: R120 vs. R100/80/etc



## XanaduMama (May 19, 2006)

We're in the market for a new carseat for the baby who's coming in July. I'm planning to get another Radian (dd is in a Radian65 we bought 4 years ago when she was born), and am trying to figure out whether to go with one of the "higher number" models they've brought out since we last shopped for carseats. The main difference between the Radian R80 and the R120 seems to be that (they claim) the 120 turns into a high-back booster that's good to 120lbs. Both RF to 45lbs and FF in harness to 80lbs. I'm skeptical that these (like most convertibles) will make good boosters, so I'm wondering if there's any other reason to get the 120 over the 80. Is there any height difference? (I can't imagine so, since it's hard enough fitting our 65 RFing in our minivan!) There's a significant price difference, so I'd like to make an educated choice here and not just go for the "highest" model they offer.

If anyone has any comments on fitting/installing any of the new Radians RF in a 2011 Honda Odyssey (LX, so only 2 captain's chairs in the middle row--no middle seat), I'd love to hear those too!

Thanks!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

The 80 is the old sunshine kids one- it is not being made any more. The Diono (current) versions are 100, 120 and RXT. The booster feature on these is pretty useless IMO- if they kid has outgrown the harness, they've outgrown the seat as a booster. AND they don't allow booster use until 50lbs.


----------



## XanaduMama (May 19, 2006)

Oops, I meant the 100, yeah--too many numbers, too much pregnancy brain. But same question applies. It looks like the only difference between the 100 and the 120 is the infant support pillows, which are tempting...but are they worth an extra $50-odd? We didn't have them on dd's 65, and I seem to remember it was fine. But it does look more comfy for little newborn bodies.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanaduMama*
> 
> Oops, I meant the 100, yeah--too many numbers, too much pregnancy brain. But same question applies. It looks like the only difference between the 100 and the 120 is the infant support pillows, which are tempting...but are they worth an extra $50-odd? We didn't have them on dd's 65, and I seem to remember it was fine. But it does look more comfy for little newborn bodies.


I would not plan on using a Radian without a newborn insert.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Don't know if you've seen it, but here's their comparison chart:

http://us.diono.com/en/car-seat-comparisons

I also wouldn't use a radian for a newborn without the insert. It's just too huge.

Also looks like the 100 doesn't have "memory foam padding" but other than that looks like they're the same.


----------



## XanaduMama (May 19, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maedze*
> 
> I would not plan on using a Radian without a newborn insert.


Care to elaborate? It's only in the last year or so that they started making these "higher-level" seats with the infant inserts. Like I said, we used ours with dd without problems. The Radians are tall but quite narrow.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

The new ones are a bit wider I think. On install- can you fit your current one at a newborn recline in the center row? I know I'm planning to put mine in the middle of my sienna to get a full recline. On the sides it hits the driver or passenger seat (and on my sienna touching isn't allowed  not to mention I couldn't get a newborn recline with it touching.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanaduMama*
> 
> Care to elaborate? It's only in the last year or so that they started making these "higher-level" seats with the infant inserts. Like I said, we used ours with dd without problems. The Radians are tall but quite narrow.


No, I had a Radian80 with infant inserts about five years ago.


----------



## XanaduMama (May 19, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alegna*
> 
> The new ones are a bit wider I think. On install- can you fit your current one at a newborn recline in the center row? I know I'm planning to put mine in the middle of my sienna to get a full recline. On the sides it hits the driver or passenger seat (and on my sienna touching isn't allowed  not to mention I couldn't get a newborn recline with it touching.


We have the LX, so there's no center seat in the middle row. We'll have to install this in one of the captain's seats, probably behind the driver because I mostly drive (and I'm short), and because there aren't any restrictions on carseats touching the driver's seat (only the passenger seat has the airbag turn-off thingy). Obviously I'm going to have to try it out to see if I can make it work; I'm a bit worried, but trying to be optimistic. ds was (and is) super-tall and outgrew his first convertible (a cheapy) by height long before he hit the weight limit; dd is much shorter (and lighter), but obviously I don't know yet which category this baby will fall into. I've heard troubling things about the height limits on the new Britax, which is one reason I'm focusing on the Radians.

I'm also not entirely clear (though haven't researched this fully) on why it's forbidden to have a RFing seat touching the back of the passenger seat in these newer minivans. I realize that this interferes with the airbag shutoff mechanism (potentially meaning that the airbag would be turned "on" when the seat is empty, though it's hard to see how something just touching the back of the seat could register as the equivalent of 65lbs' worth of passenger), but would this really be a problem for a RFing child in a seat behind the passenger seat? Would an airbag deploying in the (empty) front seat affect the RFing carseat behind it? (I'm seriously asking--I don't know.)

Would still like to hear more about why it wouldn't be appropriate (rather than just, say, less comfortable) to use a Radian without an infant insert. They don't sell them separately, and obviously I wouldn't use an after-market device, so it's a bit puzzling as to why they would sell (and many people, including folks on here, would buy and celebrate) the models that don't have them.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Sunshine Kids/Diono does indeed sell the infant insert separately. It's called the ComfySoft. It's okay to use with the Radian65SL and the R100. The lower-end seats can be used for a baby without the insert, but the insert does help with positioning and support.

A rear-facing seat cannot touch the front seat in a vehicle with advanced airbags because it will interfere with airbag deployment (advanced airbags deploy based on the weight of the passenger as perceived by the front seat sensors). This is not dangerous to a child in a rear-facing seat, but can be very dangerous to the front-seat rider.


----------



## XanaduMama (May 19, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chickabiddy*
> 
> Sunshine Kids/Diono does indeed sell the infant insert separately. It's called the ComfySoft. It's okay to use with the Radian65SL and the R100. The lower-end seats can be used for a baby without the insert, but the insert does help with positioning and support.
> 
> A rear-facing seat cannot touch the front seat in a vehicle with advanced airbags because it will interfere with airbag deployment (advanced airbags deploy based on the weight of the passenger as perceived by the front seat sensors). This is not dangerous to a child in a rear-facing seat, but can be very dangerous to the front-seat rider.


Ah, this is good to know (about the inserts)--thanks! I don't see them on their website (they do have a "head positioner," but it doesn't seem to be the same thing as what appears on the R120/RXT), but I'll investigate further.

And just to clarify your point about the airbags: this would only be a problem if one had a *child* riding in the front passenger seat, right? I'm assuming that touching the back of the seat would "tell" the sensor that there's someone in the seat when there isn't: is that right? If so, this would be ok if an adult passenger were riding, as the airbags would then deploy as normal. If the seat were empty, and the airbag deployed, also not a big deal (right?). And we'd never have a child under 65lbs riding in the front seat. So I guess I'm asking how specifically it would "interfere" with airbag deployment. Sorry for my confusion, but I've never had this satisfactorily explained--I appreciate everyone's input!


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

No, it matters if there's an adult in the front passenger seat as well. I fear that I will also not provide a satisfactory explanation because I'm neither an engineer nor a (engineering) technical writer, but I'll try. Advanced airbags deploy based on the speed of impact and *perceived* size of the front-seat passenger. This is based on the information provided by the seat's sensors. If the pressure on the back of the seat (and it doesn't have to be a LOT of pressure -- any amount matters) causes the sensor to transmit inaccurate information, the airbag may deploy with too much force which could injure the front seat passenger, or not enough force which would provide inadequate protection.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

http://www.healthchecksystems.com/product/?product_id=27783


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Yep, anyone in the seats with airbags matters. The sensors are to detect the size of that person and calculate the force and angle with which the airbag will deploy.


----------

